# Neptune



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

neptune the true original not a reproduction


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

danyel said:


> neptune the true original not a reproduction


Hi, nice watch but I think you'll find that's not the original but an Amphibia with a Neptune dial. AFAIK (but I could be wrong) this is the original Neptune:










They have that central lug which is a pain because you're stuck with the lousy original bracelet (unless you mod it but that involves some metalwork).

The new ones have different dials but they still use a case with a central lug which is pretty much the Neptune fingerprint.

EDIT: Now that I spotted the CCCP on the dial I'm not sure anymore... the Neptunes I know of are post-CCCP and have "Russia" on the dial or nothing at all. Do you know more about that watch? Was it called a Neptune then or is the name reserved for the latter ones only?

Cheers!


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

danyel said:


> neptune the true original not a reproduction
> 
> [IMG alt="li21rngqngtsjfl7ou-__kgrh...kgrhqyokpme24s6w_uqbn6-ptuqvw__0_12.jpg[/IMG]


I have never seen a USSR Neptune very nice!

You have some great watches danyel & its good to see you posting here gain , you are very welcome

Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------

